
Yahoo Blocking Yahoo Mail if Users have AdBlocker Installed? - kevindeasis
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/11/21/shots-fired-yahoo-fires-opening-salvo-in-battle-to-end-ad-blocking/
======
jackvalentine
As a staunch advocate of adblockers: as is Yahoo!'s right and adblocker makers
should not attempt to circumvent it.

Yahoo! doesn't have an implicit right to their code running fully on my
machine but by the same token I don't have an implicit right to their
services. If they've made it clear they think I am not making a bargain with
them they like then I respect that.

What I can't respect is whinging about adblockers in editorials but still
serving me the content (cough, The Verge).

